
“Slack vs. Teams” as the world goes remote - GoPractice
https://gopractice.io/blog/slack-vs-teams-as-we-go-remote/
======
drewlem
I think there is a big opportunity for Slack right now. MSFT is pretty much
giving away Teams but Slack is still growing, that tells you something.

